# I got eyelash extensions...



## Momo (Jul 19, 2007)

I had these done for around 40 USD at Maanyag (Ayala Center) in Cebu, Phil. It took her 50 minutes, but the rush job may well have resulted in gloopy overglued lashes and discomfort for me. She even got glue on the tips of some of the lashes. They're pretty and all at first, but not when they're falling out, that's for sure.

4 things you might need to know about eyelash extensions

*1. You'll have to concentrate too*

While I was getting them done, my eyes were so tired after being asked to stare at the same space the whole time. My eyes were having trouble focusing, I had to blink a lot, and I was getting barked at.

*2. The glue might be uncomfortable*

My lashline felt like it was being stabbed each time I closed my eyes. The glue seemed to loosen and become more flexible after a day or so... shortly before the lashes in that area fell out.

*3. Communicate your needs*

She wouldn't let me look in the mirror until after I was done. My first thought was "1980s! Tammy Faye is that you??" I really should have told her not to give me the super conspicuous lashes that took me a few days to get used to. I thought I looked tarty at first, instead of vavavoom... When your stylist's look hasn't changed since the 80s, maybe that's a hint toward her tastes.

*4.* *Soreness.*

My left lashline is sore to this day from accidental tugs when I dry my face after washing, and similar mistakes on my part. I really just want to get these things off. The glue flakes a little when one is falling off, it gets into my eyes sometimes and it is irritating.

Well it's been a little over a week, and most of them seem to have fallen out despite my taking pretty good care of them. Well it was a big discount. Overall I might get them done again because I had a short window of "I feel pretty!" moments, but I'm not going back to that salon (sorry maanyag! I have plenty of other good things to say about you though!)

I might be addicted, I thought my lashes were fine before... but now, after having these, we'll see.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 19, 2007)

They do look nice, but 40 bucks (and that was a dicounted rate) for one week is a lot to spend.


----------



## Momo (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah I think maybe the lady who did it wasn't that great or she just hated me for having to blink so much. But my head was back on the chair and my eyes were watering/crossing/unfocusing lol. Maybe I was going to pass out from having my neck back like that for so long. She didn't think about it.


----------



## AngelaGM (Jul 19, 2007)

Your eyes look great but that is pricey!


----------



## GaiaPoppy (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh interesting, thanks for sharing. I can't see pics yet but I'll check back once I can.

Is it annoying at all? I'm considering getting a good pair of falsies but I worry about the glue.


----------



## Momo (Jul 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *GaiaPoppy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh interesting, thanks for sharing. I can't see pics yet but I'll check back once I can.
Is it annoying at all? I'm considering getting a good pair of falsies but I worry about the glue.

Yeah I think "annoying" covers it lol. There's a lot of times when they will touch something, and it's completely unexpected. I can't think of all the incidents but it's surprising how sensitive the lashline really is.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 19, 2007)

your eyes look beautiful though !


----------



## Blyzrdblind (Jul 20, 2007)

I tried false eyelashes once and almost glued my eyes shut... my BF nearly died laughing..


----------



## KatJ (Jul 20, 2007)

They looked awesome. I cant believe they only lasted a week. Either she did something wrong or the glue was crappy.


----------



## La_Mari (Jul 20, 2007)

They look good and SO real. I'd probably get them if I was going somewhere glamorous that lasted a week, it would be a great excuse.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 20, 2007)

Those look super cool


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah they looked great, and the money would have been a good deal if they had stayed on longer. Aren't they supposed to stay put a lot longer than a week?


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 20, 2007)

They look awesome.


----------



## taz1979 (Jul 22, 2007)

i agree they should last longer

i want to have eyelash extensions too


----------



## mayyami (Jul 22, 2007)

It looks pretty nice =) I guess beauty is pain huh?

My friend got them before too, but she never complained of any of your symptoms... maybe it's the place you went.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jul 23, 2007)

I am dying for extensions and yours look great. Here they cost $250.00 for a set. I ordred my own extension set from ebay and have a friend who is great with lashes and make-up. I am going to let her try on me. A video comes with it. OMG!!! I may be blind next week. LOL


----------



## hacraxy (Jul 23, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting lash extensions for a long time now and thanks to this I really intend to look up the best person to do it for me. I'm not going to some stranger. I didn't know that it could be done so wrong. Thanks for warning


----------



## Nox (Jul 26, 2007)

Momo, yours looked fabulous.



It really does open up your whole eye area.

When I got mine, it looked great, but with my over-sensitive eyes, one microscopic fleck of dried glue meant me crying in pain all night long...which made the problem worse.

I still love how they look when fresh, but not how they look when it sheds. Eventually, I just pulled them all off. I wish conventional false lashes looked that good. Then it wouldn't be so much hassle.


----------



## Momo (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah I wish they didn't look so funny when there's two left on each eye, like now lol.


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 27, 2007)

beautiful, i love it! how long do they last?

i'm going to get them also.


----------



## Momo (Jul 27, 2007)

Generally they are supposed to last around 4 weeks but mine were only around 2-3 weeks, it's around week 4 now and there's a few left. It doesn't look very good


----------



## _withoutYou (Jul 28, 2007)

oh ok

i hear that you can get them refilled for much less?


----------



## Jessica (Jul 28, 2007)

They look great!! I love them on you!! A friend of mine had them done but she had hers done in sections not individualy. She also had them weaved in and not glued. They lasted a while and they looked great.


----------



## Momo (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah but in the US refills are still more than my initial job in the Philippines

And I wonder what it's like to get them weaved. I might try that next.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 28, 2007)

It looks amazing! But $40 for just a week?!!!!


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 12, 2007)

That's pretty cool... I love the after look it gave you.

Too bad of the crappy job, but I'd like to get that done one day.


----------



## Isabow (Aug 12, 2007)

what kind of glue did she use? I've never really considered eyelash extensions before but if they can give me a wow! factor, I just might consider it. I've never heard of it being done here where I live that's why I'm curious about the glue.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 24, 2007)

How pretty! You got such a good rate.

Interesting how they had you focus. My eyes were closed the entire time. I usually *almost* fall asleep.

Any idea why yours fell out so quickly?


----------



## mowgli (Sep 6, 2007)

i had these done too - for Â£75 = $150!! and they looked nowhere near as real as yours. I have big black lumps of glue dispersed throughout the lashes, and she has done them really sparsely too....im jealous, yours look lovely




(btw, mine didnt last very long either)

ps plus my left eye ITCHES all the time!


----------



## Nox (Sep 6, 2007)

What?!? You mean they can _weave_ eyelashes in without that caustic glue???? Good, 'cuz that glue is what caused me all sorts of problems last time. What does this involve and where can I have this done, LOL!!!!


----------



## allyoop (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mowgli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i had these done too - for Â£75 = $150!! and they looked nowhere near as real as yours. I have big black lumps of glue dispersed throughout the lashes, and she has done them really sparsely too....im jealous, yours look lovely



(btw, mine didnt last very long either)
ps plus my left eye ITCHES all the time!

They did look nice.
with my luck all three of my eyelashes would be glued to each other!

I can't deal with stuff near my eyes, so if they were actually put in correctly, I'd probably have to cut them off..


----------



## Lej (Sep 13, 2007)

Your eyes look great but that is pricey!


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 13, 2007)

I can't wait to get lash extensions. They looked great in your pictures


----------



## tootsieroll (Sep 13, 2007)

I so so so want them but what do I do if I don't like them?


----------



## SewAmazing (Sep 13, 2007)

What an excellent report of the process you went through! They are $25 here in PA, but after two or three applications, these ladies do not have any eyelashes, and have to wait several months for them to grow back. I love the look, but would rather have individuals professionally applied. I hope everything works out for you..


----------



## juicychanel (Sep 15, 2007)

I was thinking about eyelash extensions at this nail salon in the mall.

I have gotten my nails done there and my waxes there before..

and they do a pretty nice job. It costs $35 there during weekdays.

Does it really last that short? Or was it just that particular experience?


----------



## MACmaniac (Sep 15, 2007)

WOW! Looks great! I would love to get some but am scared to death of anything near my eyes! I have a hard enuf time w/ just regular falsies! Wish I wasn't such a baby!


----------



## alexandriamarie (Sep 27, 2007)

they look really good, i dont think i'd ever be patient enough haha


----------



## MyMaria (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow! Those lashes are neat and thanks for the heads up! 

I've been meaning to get extensions but am too scared/got no idea where to get it done here in Cebu. I read that Annie's (SM and Ayala) also offer it around $50 (PhP 2000) and it's like a dollar something for each hair replacement afterwards... I might go check it out... weeee~~~


----------



## love2482 (Feb 22, 2008)

I want to do this, but it is very pricey. Has anyone else tried it?? Thoughts?


----------



## CoverGirl (Feb 23, 2008)

Wow! Your lashes look gorgeous! I'm quite jealous.


----------

